# Swapping from commercial to private



## Tomm (Jan 14, 2009)

Hello guys. 

I am hoping that someone can give me some advice here. 

About 2 years ago now I sold my classic mini and bought a far more practical crew cab ford ranger. My insurance provider moved the 1yr NCB (earned on my classic policy) over to my commercial policy. They explained to me that although my insurance is commercial, that's only becauss of my vehicle type and that my policy covered me for Personal, social and commuting. 

Now I have earned 3 years NCB on my comercial policy and I also have another few years on my Audi which are currently in use. I have reached the point where my truck is no longer suitable and I am looking to change it for a small private car however I am having problems with insurers not being prepared to recognise the NCB I have earned on my commercial policy. Unfortunately I am at that age where every little bit helps and I really could do with my NCB being recognised. 

Is it common for NCB to be recognised when going from private to commercial but not the other way around?

I am not looking to insure anything fancy as a private car, not high performance or classic, nothing overly complicated to insure. 

Can anyone advise of an insurance provided that would recognise my 3 years no claim bonus despite it being earned on a comercial vehicle. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

In my experience, most Insurers are OK to transfer NCB from a commercial vehicle policy to a private car policy. I can't speak for Direct Insurers and the other online offerings though.

You'd be best off ringing an Insurance Broker and getting them to have a look at it for you. It should be something that is quite easy to do.


----------



## Tomm (Jan 14, 2009)

Thank you for the reply. 

That is reassuring. I think that it may well be a case of phoning up and enquiring or obtaining quotes and phoning to check. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2016)

I wasn't able to transfer my 9 years ncb from commercial to private in 2013 

Best deal I could get was a new client discount through a broker and start the ncb all over again.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

What's your age Tomm?

We could look at this for you, but being a commercial insurance broker, our individual private car rates can be very hit & miss and aren't that good at all for younger drivers.

AXA and Aviva should both accept CV NCB on a PC policy, they may be worth a try.

You may find you pay a bit more this year due to having a limited market available, but at least next year (provided you have no claims), you'll have 4 years PC NCB to use anywhere.


----------



## Tomm (Jan 14, 2009)

Hugh said:


> I wasn't able to transfer my 9 years ncb from commercial to private in 2013
> 
> Best deal I could get was a new client discount through a broker and start the ncb all over again.


This is my concern. It's a late discount to loose.



Shiny said:


> What's your age Tomm?
> 
> We could look at this for you, but being a commercial insurance broker, our individual private car rates can be very hit & miss and aren't that good at all for younger drivers.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much indeed.

I am 25, things still seem to be a bit hit and miss at this age, some vehicles and brokers are fantastic, others are totally off the spectrum. If you would be able to offer or assist in any way that would be fantastic.

I understand totally what you're saying and that is my outlook on the situation. If I can get my Comercial NCB recognised on a PV policy and, like you say if all is well for another year, I will have 4 years already on a PV policy.

Thanks again very much.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Admiral transfered my private ncb to commercial, would be surprised if they wouldn't go the other way


----------



## Tomm (Jan 14, 2009)

You see Adrian flux, my current insurer took a years no claims from a classic car policy and transferred that onto my comercial policy which I have currently, however they're not prepared to transfer it now from comercial back to a car policy, or even a classic policy. 

Seems strange that it can be done one way but not the other.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2016)

Tomm said:


> You see Adrian flux, my current insurer took a years no claims from a classic car policy and transferred that onto my comercial policy which I have currently, however they're not prepared to transfer it now from comercial back to a car policy, or even a classic policy.
> 
> Seems strange that it can be done one way but not the other.


That's exactly my experience Private to commercial, no problem, commercial to private - you're struggling.

...and I'm in my 50s.


----------



## Tomm (Jan 14, 2009)

Hugh said:


> That's exactly my experience Private to commercial, no problem, commercial to private - you're struggling.
> 
> ...and I'm in my 50s.


Id love to know why this is such a task for some firms as I can't understand it myself. Although sometimes when I try to understand the logic behind some insurance decisions it just seems totally beyond me.


----------



## Tomm (Jan 14, 2009)

Shiny said:


> AXA and Aviva should both accept CV NCB on a PC policy, they may be worth a try.


Ive just run through a few comparison sites, with my NCB added Axa are coming out at the cheapest. However with no NCB I am looking at a 20% increase, not that bad but still, would be much better if they recognise my 3 years.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Have you phoned AXA to see if they will accept CV NCB? They certainly do through the broker market (or at least they do for us).


----------



## Tomm (Jan 14, 2009)

Shiny said:


> Have you phoned AXA to see if they will accept CV NCB? They certainly do through the broker market (or at least they do for us).


Not yet unfortunately, I haven't had the chance just yet. I have a refference number for them so I will try and drop them a call tomorrow evening after work.

The car in question is a MINI. AXA seem competitive on the basic cooper but not so much on the "S". Guess I will have to give them a call and a shop around.

Thanks very much for all of your help in regards to the matter. I will let you know what happens once I phone them.

Cheers.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

Tomm said:


> You see Adrian flux, my current insurer took a years no claims from a classic car policy and transferred that onto my comercial policy which I have currently, however they're not prepared to transfer it now from comercial back to a car policy, or even a classic policy.
> 
> Seems strange that it can be done one way but not the other.


Hi,
Sorry can I double check are you with ourselves at the moment? We do have schemes that would accept commercial NCD to Private Car. If you wanted to PM me your details I'd be happy to look into this for you.
Regards,
Dan.


----------

